# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > حرفه ای: دوره اموزشی مقدماتی طراحی وب اپلیکیشن توسط دلفی

## Mask

سلام.
عنواین اموزشی :
1- نصب و پیکر بندی فریمورک طراحی وب اپلیکیشن.
2- طراحی اولیه یک وب اپلیکشن.
3- استفاده و راه اندازی از وب اپلیکشن در سرورهای ویندوزی و لینوکسی
4-کار با سمپلهای گوناگون فریمورک.
5-ساخت و ارتباط اپلیکشن ویندوزی و وب اپلیکشن.
6-اتصال به پایگاه داده.
7- اتصال به درگاههای الکترونیکی. جهت خرید انلاین
و هر چی که دیگه یادم بیاد در طول دوره...
قسمتی از این اموزشها رو در دوره مقدماتی عنوان میکنیم و بقیه رو هم در فیلمی که قرار میدیم اعلام میکنیم.
لطفا تا میشه نظرات و پیشنهاداتون رو به صورت خصوصی در مورد این اموزشها برام ارسال کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## Mask

خوب جلسه اول این آموزش رو آماده کردم که میتونید از این لینک بگیرید.
البته  قبلش، اگه کلمه یا جمله ای رو اشتباه گفتم یا تپق زدم عذر خواهی میکنم.
انشالا کم کم روون تر و بهتر بشیم.
رمز باز کردن فایل :
123abc@ البته @ اخره

----------


## mrm0101

سلام 
با تشکر از زحمت شما
ظاهرا فایل مشکل داره و فقط بصورت صوتی پخش می شه

----------


## gbg

سلام
فریمورک مورد استفاده چیه؟

----------


## Mask

> سلام 
> با تشکر از زحمت شما
> ظاهرا فایل مشکل داره و فقط بصورت صوتی پخش می شه


فایل رو با KMPlayer باز کنید. من تست کردم و مشکلی نداشت.



> سلام
> فریمورک مورد استفاده چیه؟


فریمورک UNIGUI محصول شرکت FMSOFT کار دوست عزیزمون فرشاد مهاجری هست.
انشااله در پستهای بعدی مفصل تر در موردش توضیح خواهم داد.

----------


## Mask

سلام
در این پست قصد دارم توضیحاتی در مورد فریمورک UniGui شرکت FMSoft خدمتتون عرض کنم.
در مورد فریمورک مذکور و همچنین کامپوننهایی که نصب میکند، میتوان به جرات گفت یکی از کاملترین ابزارهای طراحی وب در نوع خود است.
ابزارهای کار با بانک اطلاعاتی، ابزارهای کار با شبکه و همچنین تولید راحت کامپوننت برای این فریمورک، بزرگترین برگ برنده این پکیج نسبت به فریمورکها یا ابزارهای دیگه مانند ، 
Delphi on Rails-DelphiMVCFramework-ExtPascal-Habari Web Framework-Kitto-Raudus-RealThinClient-WebHub-xxm-intraweb
میباشد.
اخرین نسخه منتشر شده ی در حال حاضر، از این فریمورک نسخه 0.99.50.1189 که به صورت تریال میباشد. برای دیدن سمپلها و توضیحات به زبان انگلیسی میتوانید به سایت http://www.unigui.com مراجعه کنید.
با صحبتهایی که با اقای مهاجری انجام شد و چون ایشون هموطنمون هستند، اخرین قیمت رو برای خرید مبلغ 300 دلار اعلام کردند، که با وضعیت گرونی دلار در شرایط حاضر موفق به خرید تنهایی این فریمورک نشدم. که همینجا اعلام میکنم که هر کدام از دوستان مایل به خرید نسخه اصلی این فریمورک هستند اعلام کنند تا به صورت چند نفری اقدام به خرید کنیم ، تا هزینه اولیه کاهش پیدا کند.
البته بنده با نسخه بتا کار میکنم و مشکلی هم نداشتم. اما امکانات نسخه اصلی و ورژن جدید واقعا ارزشمند هست. مثلا پشتیبانی کامل از RTL، یا مثلا تولید وب اپلیکیشن موبایل با خاصیت Bootstrap کامل.
جهت دریافت دوره اموزشی متوسطه این فریمورک و عناوینی که در پست اول اشاره شد، میتوانید با پست خصوصی با ینده مکاتبه کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## gbg

هم پولی هست هم گرون
زمانی که من استفاده میکردم (یکسال و نیم پیش) پشتیبانی خوبی هم نداشت.
مشکل کندی هم داشت و فکری برای seo نشده توش
البته من تریال داشتم

----------


## Mask

> هم پولی هست هم گرون
> زمانی که من استفاده میکردم (یکسال و نیم پیش) پشتیبانی خوبی هم نداشت.
> مشکل کندی هم داشت و فکری برای seo نشده توش
> البته من تریال داشتم


قیمتش رو که گفتم. 300 دلاره(نمیدونم چرا هنوز بعضیا دنبال کیفیت بالا و مجانی هستند :خیلی عصبانی: ). بله در نسخه های قبل واقعا مشکل سرعت و ... مشکلاتی که گفتید بود. اما در نسخه های جدید واقعا باگها و مشکلات برطرف شده.البته نسخه بتا ، که به صورت رایگان عرضه شده موجوده. البته با امکانات کمتر.
بد نیست به فروم این پکیج برای دیدن نظر بقیه کاربران هم مراجعه کنید.
در ضمن استفاده از این فریمورک برای ساخت وبسایت زیاد معنایی ندارد. پس قضیه سئو منتفی میشه. این ابزار به طور جدی ساخته شده برای ساخت وب اپلیکیشن.
در حال حاظر 2 مجموعه بزرگ در حال استفاده از وب اپلیکیشنی هستند که بنده براشون نوشتم و بر روی سرور لوکالشون نصب هست. و از همین ابزار برای طراحی استفاده کرده ام.
به طور کلی دلفی برای طراحی و ساخت وب سایت حرف زیادی برای گفتن نداره ، اما همانگونه که اپلیکیشنهای قدرتمندی رو تولید میکنه، برای ساخت وب اپلیکیشن هم ، واقعا قدرتمند هست.
مختصری از مزایای ساخت وب اپلیکیشن نسبت به اپلیکیشن:
1- در اپلیکیشنی که قرار هست چند کاربره باشه، شما موظف به تولید نسخه کلاینت و سرور هستید، به علاوه مشکلاتی که همیشه دو نسخه بودن برنامه برای شما ایجاد میکنه. اما در وب اپلیکیشن فقط نسخه سمت سرور نیاز به طراحی هست و کاربران در مرور گر خود اقدام به استفاده میکنند.
2- برای بروزرسانی اپلیکیشن مشکلات زیادی وجود دارد ، هم سمت کلاینت و هم سرور . اما در وب اپلیکشن فقط کافیه شما برنامه سمت سرور رو بروزرسانی کنید. کلاینتها پس از باز کردن برنامه در مرور گر خود بروزرسانی را مشاهده میکنند.
3- مشکل اجرای اپلیکیشنهای ساخته شده بوسیله دلفی در سیستم عاملهای غیر ویندوزی، در صورتی وقتی برنامه به صورت وب اپلیکیشن طراحی میشه، کلاینت محدود به سیستم عامل ویندوز نیست، میتواند به راحتی برنامه رو در گوشی موبایل یا حتی IOS و یا حتی لینوکس استفاده کند.
4- مدیریت راحت و بدون حضور مکرر برنامه نویس در مجموعه ای که برنامه در حال استفاده هست. زماتی که شما اپلیکیشنی طراحی میکنید، باید بطور مستمر تا رفع مشکلات در اون مجموعه حضور داشته باشید. در صورتی که اگر برنامه شما بر بستر وب اپلیکیشن طراحی شده باشه، شما از راه دور و با یک ای پی ولید ، به صورت کامل میتوانید برنامه را کنترل کنید.
5- استفاده همزمان از وب اپلیکیشن در شرکت و خانه: اگر مجموعه این نیاز به استفاده کاربران خود در منزل و محل کار داشته باشد، به راحتی میتواند از این بستر استفاده کند .
و... چندین مزایای دیگر استفاده از وب اپلیکیشن به جاب اپلیکیشن ویندوزی.
در ضمن بد نیست، به جای استفاده از جملات کلیشه ای ، به درد نمیخوره، گرونه و... از جملات فنی تری برای رد یا قبول این نوع بستر استفاده کنیم. بماند که کلمه گرون برای هر شخص تعریفی داره.
در شرایطی و پروژه ای ، دوستانی هستند که چندین میلیون پول هزینه میکنند برای یه کامپوننت معمولی. که وقتی نظرشون رو میپرسم، به دفعات شنده ایم ، که جواب داده اند که ارزشش رو داشته.
ممنون.

----------


## gbg

دوست عزیز 300 دلار برای من خیلی گرونه چون برای استفاده شخصی میخواستم استفاده کنم و البته برای یک شرکت ممکنه مناسب باشه

اما 300 دلار برای یه همچین فریم ورک بزرگی پول کمی هستش
من منکر کاراییش نیستم ، اتفاقا خیلی باهاش حال کردم تو همون فروم هم عضو هستم ولی چندین بار سوال پرسیدم بیجواب موند
کند بودنش رو هم نمیدونم الان چطوره یکسال ونیم پیش من از نسخه تریالش استفاده کردم

----------


## golbafan

چرا از IW و INDY استفاده نمیکنین؟

البته کلا برای وب نویسی بهتره برید از PHP استفاده کنین

----------


## Mask

IW زیاد قدرتمند و در حد UniGui نیست. یعنی میشه گفت اصلا قابل مقایسه نیست.
قدرت و کیفیت UNIGUI اصلا ربطی با اینتراوب نداره. مثل این میمونه که پیکان رو با تویوتا کمری مقایسه کنید.
Indy هم که پکیج کار با شبکه هست و ربطی به وب نداره.دقت کنید.



> البته کلا برای وب نویسی بهتره برید از PHP استفاده کنین


مقایسه خوبی نیست. ایا کاری رو که دلفی میتونه انجام بده،PHP میتونه. PHP ساخته شده برای طراحی وبسایت. اما دلفی برای طراحی سایت نیست، اما با همچینین فریمورکهایی برای طراحی وب اپلیکیشن میشه به قدرت بلامنازع دلفی پی برد.
در ضمن از ابتدا عرض کردم این فریمورک یا فریمورکهایی از این دست طراحی شده اند برای ساخت وب اپلیکیشن و نه وب سایت.برای رسیدن به قدرت طراحی و ساخت وبسایت باید از ابزارهایی مانند Php و یا ASP و... استفاده کرد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mrm0101

سلام 
با تشکر از آموزشهای شما 

اینتراوب یک ابزار فوق العاده قدرتمند برای ساخت وب اپلیکشین ها توسط دلفی است که کامپونت های منحصر به فرد هم براش ساخته شده . در زمینه کامپونت UniGui اصلا حرفی در برابر کامپونت های اینتراوب خصوصت شرکت tms  ندارد .
شرکت ما پروژه های خیلی زیادی با اینتراوب برای ادارات و شرکت های طراحی کرده که شکر خدا کاملا رضایت بخش بوده است .

دوستان عزیز اگر کسی پروژه رسمی که با UniGui انجام داده رو معرفی بکنند .


نمونه پروژه با اینتراوب

www.rpj.ir


aom.qomedu.ir

----------


## Mask

> با تشکر از آموزشهای شما


خواهش میکنم.



> در زمینه کامپونت UniGui اصلا حرفی در برابر کامپونت های اینتراوب خصوصت شرکت tms ندارد .


شاید این یه نظر شخصی باشه.
شما اگه بتونید فقط خروجی های IW رو نسبت به 4 خروجی UNIGUI مقایسه کنید، به عمق قدرت این مجموعه میرسید. خاصیت Ajax برای کلیه کامپوننتها و طراحی نسخه موبایل با خاصیت Bootstrap و ... از امکانات خاصی هست که این فریمورک داره.
در ضمن در حال حاضر بنده چند پروژه با نسخه بتا و رایگان این فریمورک برای سه شرکت نوشته ام، که به صورت اتوماسیون و بر روی سرور لوکالشون داره کار میکنه.
البته قبل از انتخاب این فریمورک برای مقاصد تجاری واقعا تحقیقات زیادی کردم. اما واقعا دست و پا در IW بسته است، در صورتی که در UNIGUI قدرت یک وب اپلیکشن رو میشه حس کرد.
موفق باشید.

----------


## mrm0101

سلام
به نظر من ما باید بدون تعصب تکنولوژی ها رو مقایسه کرد و برای بهبود کارها بهترین را انتخاب کرد . من کامپونت UNIGUI را پیدا کردم و نصب کردم . ولی چون با اینتراوب خصوصا کامپونت تی ام اس کار کردم هیچ مزینی نسبت به اینتراوب ندیدم . 
کامپونت های اینتراوب هم از ایجکس پشتیبانی می کنند و نسخه موبایل هم داره که من کار نکردم .

ولی خب اگه پروژه واقعی اجرا شده رو بشه به نمایش گذاشت بهتر می شه از تحربیات دوستان استفاده کرد .

به پیوست راهنما و امکانات کامپونت dbgrid  شرکت tms  که در اینتراوب استفاده می کنیم و قرار می دم 

دانلود 

https://www.tmssoftware.com/site/tmsiwpro.asp

اینم نمونه مثال های  کامپونت شرکت cgdevtools. برای اینتراوب .این کامپونت خیلی تخصصی در زمینه jquery  و گرافیک کار کرده
 البته به نظر من tms قوی تر است . خصوصا  datagrid 

صفحه مثال های همین سایت هم با اینتراوب طراحی شده

http://www.cgdevtools.com/demo/JQueryDemoV3_IW14_ISAPI.dll/NYoydtcF4KchCuHkWxHTbW/$/

با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## joker

نمونه سایت یا دمویی هست که مدل استفاده از بوت استرپ و راست به چپ فارسی را توش بشه دیده ؟
دموهای سایتشون هیچکدوم ریسپانسیو نیست .

----------


## Mask

اخرین نسخه رو بگیرید و در دموهاش سمپلهای پوشه موبایل رو کامپایل کنید.

----------


## hamedjim

سلام. من هم دانلود کردم و فقط به صورت صوتی تونستم استفاده کنم.
با انواع پلیرها از جمله KM Player هم امتحان کردم

----------


## Mask

> سلام. من هم دانلود کردم و فقط به صورت صوتی تونستم استفاده کنم.
> با انواع پلیرها از جمله KM Player هم امتحان کردم


برنامه K-Lite Codec Pack رو نصب کنید.

----------


## alidehban

با درود فراوان ...

دوستان با توجه به اینکه بنده تجربه ی شخصی کوچکی در رابطه با بردن Desktop Application روی وب داشتم لازم دیدم توضیحاتی در این زمینه ارائه کنم...
به طور کلی در زمینه ی بردن پروژه روی وب سه تا راهکار پیش رو هست :
1- روش کپچر دسکتاپ سرور و ارسال اون به کلاینت یا همون GUI Remoting Solution یا همین اسامی! هست که در این زمنیه شرکت های معتبری مثل Citrix Systems و VmWare و parallels کار کردن از قدیم الایام که هر کدوم مزایا و معایب خودشون رو داره بطور مثال من تجربه ی استفاده از Citrix 5 رو دارم و بطور قطع با Device  های سمت کلاینت مثل پرینتر و اسکنر و... مشکل داشت و ما مجبور شدیم بزاریمش کنار و علارغم  اینکه به گفته ی شرکت Citrix Systems  این مشکلات در ورژن 6 برطرف شده ما دیگه برنگشتیم سراغش...و به دنبال  محصولات مشابه رفتیم که به دو ابزار جالب رسیدیم یکی محصولی بومی که تولید بچه های هموطن خودمون (شهر قزوین) هست به نام وبکام که بسیار جالب بود و در آدرس
http://apk-web.com  اطلاعاتش هست  و دومی محصولی بود که با IDE شما (ما با دلفی کار کرده بودیم اما Vs رو هم پشتیبانی میکنه) Integrate میشه و به راحتی پروژه رو با استفاده فقط یک خط کد !  میبره رو وب  که این هم در آدرس http://www.cybelesoft.com/thinfinity/virtualui در دسترس هست و هردو محصول رو خودم تست کردم فوق العاده سریع و امن هستن و Device های کلاینت رو هم بدون مشکل پوشش میدن...

2- روش دوم استفاده از فریم ورک های ساخته شده برای این کار و به اصطلاح Web FrameWork ها هست که یه مقدار سخت تره و شما احتمالا مجبور میشید بخشی و یا تمام پروژه رو بازنویسی کنید و در دلفی بطور مثال از IW یا همین UniGui  یا فریم ورک دیگه ای هست به نام Raudus  که در سایت http://www.raudus.com در دسترس هست.  بین این فریم ورک ها IW  و Raudus   سمت سرورشون که مشخص هست همون پاسکالی و مشابه دسکتاپ هست عموما و سمت کلاینت همه چیز رو مثل تولید Html , Css , javascript  خودشون انجام دادن که کار فوق العاده ای بوده و سخت و طاقت فرسا و با توجه به نبود مشتری کافی و پول ! و پشتیبانی کافی خب مسلما به رشدی مثل Asp و Php و J2ee نرسیدن و عمومی نشدن اما این فریم ورک UniGui با توجه به اینکه از فریم ورک قدرت مند جاوا اسکریپت ، ExtJs    استفاده کرده (دمو های بسیار زیباش رو اینجا ببینید حتما : http://docs.sencha.com/extjs/4.0.7/#...vbox-form.html)  و مهمتر اینکه با سورس قابل خرید و توسعه شخصی هم هست بسیار میتونه منعطف باشه و اگر پروژه ای Backend درست و حسابی داشته باشه به راحتی با این فریم ورک میتونه یک UI تحت وب معقول در احتیار کاربراش قرار بده... دمو های آنلاینش رو ببینید حتما :  http://prime.fmsoft.net/demo/ucdemo.dll

3- چرخ رو خودتون اختراع کنید...!

در پایان به دوست عزیزی که آموزش رو تولید کردن  خسته نباشید میگم و امیدوارم سری دوم و ادامه ی آموزش ها هم برقرار باشه...

سربلند باشید...

----------


## Mask

سلام مجدد خدمت دوستان
در این پست دانلود نسخه بتای این فریمورک رو برای تست دوستان قزار میدهم.
البته این نسخه قدیمی بوده و بدون محدودیت و رایگان. اما مطمئنن باگهای زیادی داره و به همین علت از دوستانی که مایل به همکاری برای خرید نسخه فول سورس با امکانات نسخه موبایل و پشتیبانی RTL هستند، دعوت به عمل میارم، که جهت خرید اشتراکی این فریمورک، پیام خصوصی مبنی بر خرید برای بنده ارسال کنند.
نسخه فعلی مندرج در سایت UniGui در حال حاضر نسخه uniGUI Trial 0.99.95.1298 میباشد.

----------


## بهمن1355

با سلام لطفا اموزش وب سرور  در دلفی بذارید

----------


## nice boy

سلام
چند تا سوال از دوستمون جناب Mask داشتم
با توجه به اینکه شما حدود یکسال هست با این فریمورک کار می کنید
1-آیا پروژه کاملی با این ابزار نوشتید؟ منظورم اینه که یک پروژه اجرایی که کاربران سطح دسترسی ارتباط با دیتابیس و ... داشته باشه. چون من توی سایتش هرچی گشتم سورس یک سایت کامل رو پیدا نکردم همش سمپلهای ساده بود.
2-روی تعداد بالای Session مشکلی نداره مثلا هزارتا کاربر همزمان؟
3-در مورد SEO آیا راه حلی ارائه شده؟ چون این ابزار خودش از فریمورک Ext JS استفاده می کنه، که ظاهرا این فریمورک هم با SEO مشکل داره.
4-در مورد گزارشگیری از چه ابزارهایی داره؟ منظورم چاپ هست.
5-با سیستمهای پرداخت الکترونیک مشکلی نداره؟
6-آیا شما فول سورس خریداری کردید؟

----------


## Mask

سلام و عرض ادب



> 1-آیا پروژه کاملی با این ابزار نوشتید؟ منظورم اینه که یک پروژه اجرایی که کاربران سطح دسترسی ارتباط با دیتابیس و ... داشته باشه. چون من توی سایتش هرچی گشتم سورس یک سایت کامل رو پیدا نکردم همش سمپلهای ساده بود.


بله. با این فریمورک بنده سیستم PJM نوشتم و در حاله کار هست. سیستم مدیریت پروژه های نرم افزاری شرکتی.



> 2-روی تعداد بالای Session مشکلی نداره مثلا هزارتا کاربر همزمان؟


اگه سیستم سرورتون بتونه همچین پردازشی رو هندل کنه، مشکلی در فریمورک ندیدم.



> 3-در مورد SEO آیا راه حلی ارائه شده؟ چون این ابزار خودش از فریمورک Ext JS استفاده می کنه، که ظاهرا این فریمورک هم با SEO مشکل داره.


به کررات قبلا عرض کردم. این فریمورک برای ساخت وب اپلیکیشن تحت شبکه محلی طراحی شده. پس سئو منتفیه



> 4-در مورد گزارشگیری از چه ابزارهایی داره؟ منظورم چاپ هست.


در سمپلهاس میتونید کار با Fast رو ببینید.



> 5-با سیستمهای پرداخت الکترونیک مشکلی نداره؟


خیر



> 6-آیا شما فول سورس خریداری کردید؟


فعلا از نسخه کرک استفاده میکنیم. اما در حال بررسی خرید نسخه کامل هستیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## Mask

سلام دوستان. همونطور که قول داده بودم،
در این لینک میتونید اموزش ارتباط یونی رو با درگاههای پرداخت انلاین ببینید.

----------


## deljavan

> سلام دوستان. همونطور که قول داده بودم،
> در این لینک میتونید اموزش ارتباط یونی رو با درگاههای پرداخت انلاین ببینید.


با سلام
لطفا این فیلم رو دوباره بارگذاری کنید
با تشکر

----------


## GeneralLeang

با سلام
من یک اتوماسیون با اینتراوب طراحی کردم ولی متاسفانه برای زبان فارسی به مشکلات زیادی برخوردم.
از وقتی که با uniGUI آشنا شدم، اتوماسیون از اینتراوب به uniGUI تغییر دادم که خودتون میدونید چقدر سخت و زمان بر هست.
ولی در کل ارزش شو داشت 

واقعا uniGUI قدرتمندتر از اینتراوب هست به هزار یک دلیل میگم و هر دو با هم کار کردم ولی uniGUI فوق العاده هست.

----------


## ATULICUS

سلام به همگی


ظاهرا دوست عزیزمون دیگه قصد ندارن به تاپیک آموزش شون یه تکونی بدن  :لبخند: 

علی الحساب برا کسایی که نمونه عملی و ظاهر اجرای پروژه با unigui رو میخواستن یه نمونه پیدا کردم :



> http://89.43.5.11:8090/




پی نوشت :  اگه از دوستان کسی نسخه بدون مشکل با دلفی سیدنی داره ، ممنون میشم برا منم بفرسته ( پیشاپیش تشکر )
                  برای من ارور verification error میده موقع نصب

----------

